# Rotator or LED?



## sabres07 (Oct 9, 2008)

I am not convinced that LED mini light bars are bright enough in daylight. I saw some road crews working the other day in bright sunlight and they all had some version of a dual rotator mini lightbar. They were very visible. Not sure what type of lightbulbs were in them other than they definately were not LED. I was thinking maybe a Whelen guardian might be a good choice. Any thoughts?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

In my opinion L.E.D.s are brighter. Especially if you get the GEN3 bulbs or TIR bulbs


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

The LEDs are improving. I saw some the other day, I was impressed. Sun was getting low, shining directly in the LEDs, could still see them.

I still feel you can't beat a halogen rotator during the day.

I wish there was some standardized measurement of output for these things.


----------



## sabres07 (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok, so halogen rotators are brighter than a standard lightbulbed rotator? What other types of bulbs are there besides halogen???? I am a newbie when it comes to warning lights.


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

http://s683.photobucket.com/albums/vv191/cfdeng7/

obviously this is a full sized bar but it shows u how bright leds are during the day. a whelen mini liberty or freedom bar has the same leds that are in my bar and they are very bright during the day time. and they never burn out and draw almost nothing for amps which is great for a plow truck


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Since your new to lighting... The Halogen bars mostly use a 50w H1 bulb. The bulb isn't what draws all the power it's the combination of the Rotator and the bulb. Led's use much less power but like someone earlier said.. you need to get into a Generation 3 or TIR Leneor bulb system.

If your on a tight budget you can get some decent Mini Halogen bars for under $200 but if you have it..The LED's start over the $300 mark for a mini bar. 

I personally like the halogens...they pack more punch when they hit you!

Good luck!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

To me - LEDS seem to carry a good punch when viewed directly, but seem to dimish quickly once you get a few degrees off center. I know that manufacturers have been working to improve this. There is no arguing that LEDs are the most reliable, and use the least power.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I would say rotator halogens are a bit brighter if not the same as leds but it all depends on brand also. You have to remmber though leds won't wear down your battery or won't be noisy like most rotators


----------



## STREETGLIDE (Aug 20, 2009)

I have both led and a whelen guardian rotator and the rotator is brighter in the daylight an also puts light all around you at all times when an led is more of a directional light, you have to be comming direct into an led to see it, you would also have to have led's all around your vehicle on all sides to be seen from all sides when a rotator does it for you with one light. the whelen guardian is only 199.00 new with mag mount.


----------



## sabres07 (Oct 9, 2008)

Am I reading this wrong or is a Guardian twin halogen rotator $68.00 on siren net?

http://www.sirennet.com/whel2rotdiam.html

Seems like a good deal to me....


----------



## STREETGLIDE (Aug 20, 2009)

Thats a good deal.


----------



## sabres07 (Oct 9, 2008)

STREETGLIDE;824933 said:


> Thats a good deal.


Streetglide, is that the Whelen Guardian halogen that you have????


----------



## STREETGLIDE (Aug 20, 2009)

yes.it is.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Well you could go with a hybrid  Rotator and LED 
http://www.projectresponder.com/pse/d254-RotoLED-LED-Hybrid-Minibar.htm

From what i have seen these are amazing. A lot more money compared to halogen but you get longer life and a lot less amp draw.

And then theres regular bars. With the new generation bars you can see from all angles. So the whole, you need to be in line of sight thing is mute. Heres my mini justice during the day. Just as bright as a rotator if you ask me.


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

i run code 3 excalibur and 420 style lights and with the fast rotators and they are very bright day and night. I also do have groomet strobes in the dump bodys that help out for the the instant flash when traffic is near.

A friend of mine had a full size led bar, and in my opinion they seem dim from a distance untill your right up within 20 ft of it. 
I like the rotators due to the fact that they have the distance to throw the light pretty far compared to leds, but they do draw the juice down whereas the leds dont.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

wahlturfcare;825402 said:


> I like the rotators due to the fact that they have the distance to throw the light pretty far compared to leds, but they do draw the juice down whereas the leds dont.


I do kinda have to agree with that. In the day the spread doesnt go too far on LEDs unless your right in their line of sight.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

http://www.awdirect.com/pse-ambertrade-excaliburreg-rotator-led-mini-combo-bar/combo-mini-lightbars/

My dad has this light bar and we've left it on for about 3 hours without the truck running and it started right up


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

My fed sig LED lightbar is bright at every viewing angle. Does not get less effective when off to the side. Its the same bar all the city cops use exact same setup. Rotators are for 2003 trucks and older lol.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Nice thing about LED's is they don't reflect off buildings and make you dizzy during a blizzard or in between buildings.

Get the newer versions and they are way, way, WAY brighter than any halogen.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Mark Oomkes;828457 said:


> Nice thing about LED's is they don't reflect off buildings and make you dizzy during a blizzard or in between buildings.
> 
> Get the newer versions and they are way, way, WAY brighter than any halogen.


X2 X2. The NEW stuff is amazing.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;828457 said:


> Nice thing about LED's is they don't reflect off buildings and make you dizzy during a blizzard or in between buildings.
> 
> Get the newer versions and they are way, way, WAY brighter than any halogen.





ultimate plow;828467 said:


> X2 X2. The NEW stuff is amazing.


Yep, anyone that says LED's aren't as bright as halogen is comparing them to an older technology gen1 LED bar. There's a wide variety of cheapo LED products out there, just like there's a lot of cheapo rotator bars that aren't very bright, you get what you pay for with LED's. I have a ShoMe Luminator (gen 3 with spreaders on every other LED) bar on one of my trucks, and I cant look at the damn thing when I'm plowing near it, it's really really bright.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

So how do we know it is "The Good Stuff" when shopping?


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

2COR517;828621 said:


> So how do we know it is "The Good Stuff" when shopping?


Look for Gen3 leds from a reputable company.


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

yupp strobes and rotators bounce of everything and give me a headache


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

they make a LED rotator...best of both worlds....


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

In New England we have trees and hills and corners. ALL of the strobes Ive seen dont do well being seen from around corners. The flash is to fast. I agree in line of site they work well.

If a car cant see my light until they have line of site, its too late, and they may SLIDE into me.
With the rotating beacon you can see the light reflecting off of trees and buildings BEFORE you see me.

I dont know about the "new" LEDs bit strobes are out.


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

i have a whelen freedom led bar and believe me it lights up the entire street amber. u can deff see it not line of sight


----------

